# ouvrir un disque dur externe avec un couteau à huître



## poulpino (19 Août 2009)

C'est possible? Je me demandais si quelqu'un parmi vous avait déjà été contraint d'ouvrir un disque dur externe western digital de 500 GO (par exemple) suite à un dysfonctionnement du boîtier afin de récupérer les disques puis les fichiers. Est-ce délicat à faire? Que faire des disques une fois qu'ils sont hors du boîtier? Comment précisément récupérer les données? Je cherche des témoignages d'expériences vécues, si possible dans la joie, c'est à dire couronnées de succès.

Merci


----------



## ben206stras (19 Août 2009)

Il vaudrait mieux regarder si des images de ton boitier sont disponibles ainsi qu'un tuto pour effectuer la désincarcération du disque dur... Car le couteau à huître risque d'endommager et le disque, et tes mains 

Ensuite, pour lire le disque dur, il suffira de le placer dans un autre boitier externe (IDE ou SATA).


----------



## L'Ornithorynque (19 Août 2009)

Hello, juste pour ta curiosité :

Demontage FreeAgent Desktop

Bon courage !
;-)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2009)

Bon, soyons sérieux : ton disque est mort, faut te faire une raison, la boite qui te demande 1300 &#8364; pour la récup des données va ouvrir ton disque (en dévissant les vis qui le tiennent fermé, pas avec un couteau à huîtres, et là je parle du disque qui est dans le boîtier, pas du boîtier) dans une "salle blanche", sortir du disque les pièces endommagées, et les remplacer par des pièces neuves, récupérer ce qui est récupérable sur le disque, puis jeter le tout, et te restituer tes données sur un disque externe ou un DVD. une de mes amies vient de le faire (1800 &#8364; TTC) pour récupérer des données essentielles (paie du personnel), comptabilité), mais le résultat n'est absolument pas garanti. En cas de chute, le choc provoque généralement la déterioration de la surface du disque par les peignes porte-têtes, et rien n'est récupérable.

Ce que tu peux faire, c'est ouvrir proprement le boîtier, jeter le disque qui est à l'intérieur, le remplacer par un disque neuf, puis refermer aussi proprement, parce que dans ton cas, c'est le disque qui est H.S., pas le boîtier (sinon, tu ne verrais pas ton disque dans "Utilitaire de disque, même à zéro octets).

Bon, tout est dit, je ferme ici, si tu as des questions, ça sera dans l'autre topic, on n'en ouvre pas plusieurs sur le même sujet !


----------

